# Another Asian Currency Crisis?



## wayneL (30 August 2005)

Where there's smoke, there's fire.

=====================================

Pressure grows on Indonesia to aid currency
By Shawn Donnan and Victor Mallet in Jakarta
Published: August 29 2005 09:42 | Last updated: August 29 2005 19:39

http://news.ft.com/cms/s/285cede0-1868-11da-8fe9-00000e2511c8.html

indonesian flag / rupiahPressure grew on Indonesia's government and central bank on Monday as the rupiah extended a two-week slide of almost 9 per cent against the US dollar, touching its lowest level since November 2001.


----------

